# 617: 6-Shot or 10-Shot



## CJ (Dec 16, 2008)

Are there any problems with the 10-shot that would make the 6-shot a better purchase? I've been told by that the 10 shot is more problematic and would not be as good a practice gun for a 686 due to DA trigger feel. However, none of these *experts* have ever owned a 10-shot 617.

For 617 owners; what do you think?

Thanks!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I also wanted a model 617 as a sub-caliber practice gun and was worried about the differences in "feel" between a 6-shot and 10-shot versions. I ended up getting a 10-shot as I would also be using it for handgun hunting and plinking, and I didn't want the capacity limitation for those pursuits. There is a difference in the DA pull, but it's close enough that only the most dedicated DA users would notice it.

So, if *ALL* you'll be using it for is sub-caliber practice for your other revolver(s), then getting a 6-shooter _MIGHT_ make more sense. If you want to use it for anything else, then the 10-shot gun offers a higher capacity without any other negatives (other than a quicker drain on your ammo supply). :mrgreen:

5 shots, 25 yards, rested, shooting DA; best group with cheap ammo, so far:


----------

